# Need help finding a string for a Horton CB



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first time down here in the Lodge. Seems kinda nice down here.
I've got a small problem I hope you all can help me with. I recently bought a Horton Legend HD 175 recurve crossbow. Knowing Horton has gone out of business (at least I think they did) I'm wanting to buy a couple of replacement strings.
Can anybody point me in the right direction?
Thanks, Uncle Timbo.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Fin Feather Fur always replaces mine, I go to the one in Ashland, Oh. Cleveland has one also I think. It is a recurve right , no pullys ? I have a Horton hunter elite bow setup for a Horton for sale if needed. Should be about the same..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Horton-Legacy-Recurve-String-175/dp/B000WY30QK

I think this is it Lazy 8


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Fin Feather Fur always replaces mine, I go to the one in Ashland, Oh. Cleveland has one also I think. It is a recurve right , no pullys ? I have a Horton hunter elite bow setup for a Horton for sale if needed. Should be about the same..


Yes mine is a recurve and that's the reason I bought it. I'll be able to replace the string if I need to. A compound would be impossible without the knowledge and proper tools. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Horton-Legacy-Recurve-String-175/dp/B000WY30QK
> 
> I think this is it Lazy 8


Thanks brother. Does it matter that the sale says it's for a Legasy and not a Legend like mine?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Check with Fisherman's warehouse on 1125 Williams Road, 614/491-8383...South side C-bus


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Check with Fisherman's warehouse on 1125 Williams Road, 614/491-8383...South side C-bus


Wow. I never would of guessed them. I'll give them a call.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

You might try Olde English (Tipp City) They replaced one on mine awhile back.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. Does it matter that the sale says it's for a Legasy and not a Legend like mine?


sorry buddy I misread the model on Amazon my bad .. if you have the old string and could measure it im sure Boo could make you a Flemish string he's out of Canada I have bought strings from him in the past for my Excalibur's … don't throw the bow away we can find a string for it ..


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey lazy, was going to send you a "pm", "conversation", what ever...but when I clicked on you, no "conversation" choice came up....
so, I went there a few years back and had them re-string, and add dampening/silencing items to mine ( i know, it's a crossbow and only so much can be done). I was happy with the work they did and the cost was reasonable, and I bought a x-bow case for mine to boot!
I think mine is a Horton Explorer 175 or something....


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I hear that Tenpoint has all of the Horton surplus parts. If you are near Suffield they are made and sold there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> sorry buddy I misread the model on Amazon my bad .. if you have the old string and could measure it im sure Boo could make you a Flemish string he's out of Canada I have bought strings from him in the past for my Excalibur's … don't throw the bow away we can find a string for it ..


Thanks brother. I do have the old string and, who be boo?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Hey lazy, was going to send you a "pm", "conversation", what ever...but when I clicked on you, no "conversation" choice came up....
> so, I went there a few years back and had them re-string, and add dampening/silencing items to mine ( i know, it's a crossbow and only so much can be done). I was happy with the work they did and the cost was reasonable, and I bought a x-bow case for mine to boot!
> I think mine is a Horton Explorer 175 or something....


It might be because my inbox was full. I did a lot of deleting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another shout out for Fishermans Warehouse on Williams Rd. 
They have a very good archery dept.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother. I do have the old string and, who be boo?


http://boocustomstrings.com/


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> http://boocustomstrings.com/


TK1 - I checked Boo out and he seems like the best of the best. I'm not sure if I want to try to afford him. I only paid 125 for the bow and if I saw correctly, his strong are 40 each...if I'm lucky.
I just want a couple of spare strings for a pinker. It might turn out to be a hunter but I just bought it to have fun. Make sense?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> TK1 - I checked Boo out and he seems like the best of the best. I'm not sure if I want to try to afford him. I only paid 125 for the bow and if I saw correctly, his strong are 40 each...if I'm lucky.
> I just want a couple of spare strings for a pinker. It might turn out to be a hunter but I just bought it to have fun. Make sense?


Yeah it does


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Yeah it does


It's great to know of him for the future.
Thanks brother!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Your very welcome buddy


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Uglystix said:


> I hear that Tenpoint has all of the Horton surplus parts. If you are near Suffield they are made and sold there.


Thanks for this info. I called 10 Point and they gave me the name of about 4 sports shops that bought the remaining Horton stock. I called one located in Millersport and needless to day, I have a string on it's way to me. Thanks!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

That's good news better make some freezer space !


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks for this info. I called 10 Point and they gave me the name of about 4 sports shops that bought the remaining Horton stock. I called one located in Millersport and needless to day, I have a string on it's way to me. Thanks!


Sweet!


----------

